# stopping prednisolone



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi 

I have been on 5mg of prednisolone for the past 7 days. Today at 7am I took my last dose. I have felt really migrane headachey and very tired this afternoon. I am almost 7 weeks pregnant but wondered if stopping the steroid could exacerbate what I know to be common pregnancy symptoms?

The reason I ask (rather than just suffer on!) is because I am due to have some more immune screen next week and there is a chance that my Dr could prescribe another course.

Thanks
PeppermintT


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi PeppermintT,

Congrats on your pregnancy      I wouldn't expect your symptoms to be exacerbated on stopping the prednisolone as the dose you are on is not excessive and has only been for a short time. You would expect to see withdrawal symptoms, including headaches and fatigue, after higher doses and a longer treatment course (more than 3 weeks). Can't completely rule it out but to be honest I would probably put it down to the pregnancy hormones .

Hope you feel better soon  
Maz x


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks maz - guess I'll have to put up with them it then!


----------

